# Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?



## bennyhill (9. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich die Springerfliege mit einen Grinnerknoten anbinde, kann die Fliege sowohl zum Kunstköder , als auch in Richtung Rolle angebunden werden , in der Literatur finde ich beide Richtungen, alledings habe ich den Eindruck, das da der eine vom anderen abschreibt und man es nicht wirklich weis. Was sagen die MEFO  Boardies ?
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Rosi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

Liftmontage http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-montage/1810-liftmontage-springerfliege.html


----------



## Maifliege (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

Jepp!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

Rosis Montage ist schon nicht schlecht, ich bin allerdings immer noch, wenn ich denn mal die Spinne in die Hand nehme, ein "old school" Anhänger. Dazu habe ich immer ein paar fertige Monofilmontagen in derBlinkerkiste. Nur noch in den Karabiner einhängen, Blech ans Ende und fertig.

Ach ja.......mein Seitenarm steht nach oben ab (also Richtung Rolle)......finde ich persönlich ziemlich "sexy"


----------



## bennyhill (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

Ja, Danke, das ist doch schon mal was. Gerne mehr...
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## kneew (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

so mache ich es auch seitenarm von oben abwärts zur rolle. diese nur nicht als einhänger ehr als festmountage aber als (beweglich) soll heißen, (lift mal anders) das wenn der fisch beißt zieht es sich kompl runter da ich eine mechanik nutze die mit einem stück schlauch aus dem (fliegenfischerbereich) stammt, weiß nicht wie sich dieser schlauch nennt, davon wird n stück abgeschnitten auf eine sicherheitsnadel gesteckt mit einem teelicht kurz erhitzt und das daraus entstandene kleine teilchen wird auf die schnurgezogen mit (gummistoppern - monoschnurstoppern) gesichert, und daran noch der abstehende seitenarm montiert. der seitenarm hat bei mir eine max länge von ca 7-8cm geknotet wird der arm mit einem (uniknoten) und zur fliege hin mit einem (rapala) fertig.. bei einem hänger unter wasser kann man mit dieser mountage ggf auch die steine aus dem wasser ziehen.. bis jetzt hat mich diese (mountage) nicht einmal im stich gelassen und fisch abriss gab es auch nicht. bin auch kein freund von zu viel gewicht an der schnur muss alles ganz leicht sein, keine übergroßen wirbel - wirbeleinhänger eher ab einer größe von 16 u. 14kg, schnüre geflochtene 8 fach 0,10mm und vorfachnur 0,35mm 9kg als köderhaken nutze ich ausschl nur die owner 1/0er (zwecks zur schonung der mäuler bei den fischen).. 

Foto liegt bei:

tight lines


----------



## hans albers (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

interessant...

werde ma rosis montage ausprobieren.


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Rosis Montage ist schon nicht schlecht, ich bin allerdings immer noch, wenn ich denn mal die Spinne in die Hand nehme, ein "old school" Anhänger. Dazu habe ich immer ein paar fertige Monofilmontagen in derBlinkerkiste. Nur noch in den Karabiner einhängen, Blech ans Ende und fertig.
> 
> Ach ja.......mein Seitenarm steht nach oben ab (also Richtung Rolle)......finde ich persönlich ziemlich "sexy"



.... in deinem Alter noch angeln und es steht was nach oben ab?
Sauber Vossi:vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*

Ich bin kein MeFo-Profi, sondern habe nur ab und zu mal im Urlaub das Glück gehabt, an der Ostsee angeln zu können. Ich habe auch die von Rosi beschriebene Liftmontage genutzt, die auch bei Bissen hervorragend funktioniert hat. Man konnte sogar nach einem Fischkontakt erkennen, ob der Fisch den Blinker oder die Fliege attackiert hatte. Statt der Perlen habe ich Stopperknoten verwendet, wenn die verschoben waren hatte der Fisch die Fliege versucht.

Ein Problem hatte ich aber bei der Montage mit 0,30er Fluorocarbon: Nach etwa einer Stunde kräftiger Werferei mit einem 30g-Blinker ist mir die Montage an der Stelle gerissen, an der der "Lift" durch den Wirbel läuft. Und das mehrfach. Ich habe einige Versuche gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe, dass es nicht an einem einzelnen Knoten lag, sondern dass der Knick am Wirbelöhr nach und nach das FC so geschwächt hat, dass es irgendwann gerissen ist. Vielleicht kann man dort mit einem Kleinen Schauchstück oder einem speziellen Wirbel etwas machen oder aber deutlich stärkeres Material nehmen. Vielleicht werfe ich auch doof   Ich finde die Montage weiterhin super, aber man sollte das Vorfach regelmäßig kontrollieren.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hans albers (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*



> in Problem hatte ich aber bei der Montage mit 0,30er Fluorocarbon: Nach etwa einer Stunde kräftiger Werferei mit einem 30g-Blinker ist mir die Montage an der Stelle gerissen, an der der "Lift" durch den Wirbel  läuft. Und das mehrfach. Ich habe einige Versuche gebraucht, bis ich  verstanden habe, dass es nicht an einem einzelnen Knoten lag, sondern  dass der Knick am Wirbelöhr nach und nach das FC so geschwächt hat, dass  es irgendwann gerissen ist. Vielleicht kann man dort mit einem Kleinen  Schauchstück oder einem speziellen Wirbel etwas machen oder aber deutlich stärkeres Material nehmen. Vielleicht werfe ich auch doof   Ich finde die Montage weiterhin super, aber man sollte das Vorfach regelmäßig kontrollieren.



interessante info.. danke..


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. November 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> .... in deinem Alter noch angeln und es steht was nach oben ab?
> Sauber Vossi:vik:



Früher wäre das ein Fall für die BFF gewesen


----------



## Michael_05er (3. November 2017)

*AW: Springerfliege, welche Richtung ?*



bastido schrieb:


> Da hilft nur stärkeres Material oder eben jeden Tag Vorfachwechsel. Jede Stunde macht mich allerdings stutzig.


Wie gesagt, kann auch an mir liegen. Gewaltwürfe mit 30g Snaps an der 3m Rocksweeper sind halt auch nicht gerade Schnurschonend... 


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------

